# [RESOLU] emake failed pour QMC2

## haddox91

Salut tout le monde,

C'est de nouveau moi avec mes maudits "emake failed "!

Quand j'essaye d'installer QMC2, toutes les dépendances se téléchargent et s'installent sans problème... Sauf sdlmame!

Voici le message d'erreur : 

```
 * ERROR: games-emulation/sdlmame-0.148_p1-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=games-emulation/sdlmame-0.148_p1-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=games-emulation/sdlmame-0.148_p1-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/sdlmame-0.148_p1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/sdlmame-0.148_p1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/sdlmame-0.148_p1-r1/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/sdlmame-0.148_p1-r1/work'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Et voici le emerge --info :

```
HAG-K-47 ~ # emerge --info =games-emulation/sdlmame-0.148_p1-r1::gentoo

!!! Repository 'paddymac' is missing masters attribute in '/var/lib/layman/paddymac/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.13-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.13-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4850HQ_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:      884716 total,    403408 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524284 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 04 Apr 2014 17:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo roslin paddymac

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -mtune=generic"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -mtune=generic"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /var/lib/layman/paddymac"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON
```

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Dand mon précédent post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7529910.html#7529910 , j'avais un message similaire que j'ai fait disparaitre en corrigeant une erreur dans PACKAGE.CONF .. Cette fois ci rien à mon niveau me permet de trouver la solution   :Rolling Eyes:  !!!

Help les amis,

Moulte merciLast edited by haddox91 on Sat Apr 05, 2014 11:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## haddox91

Bon les amis, 

Avec beaucoup d'embuches sur mon chemin, j'ai finalement réussi à y parvenir !

En vérifiant mon build.log, et en faisant une recherche du terme "FATAL ERROR" dedans je me suis rendu compte que le problème venait d'un manque d'espace sur mon dd!

Comme VMWARE par défaut alloue 8Gio, j'avais oublié de redimensionner le disque avant formatage !

Et j'etais induit en erreur car DF m'indiquait, au moment du message d'erreur, 17% d'espace disponible! Mais en réalité Portage a besoin de beaucoup plus d'espace pour stocker les ebuilds et les compiler !

Donc la (ma) solution :

1. Télécharger Gparted Live

2. Booter dessus et tout simplement redimensionner/étendre la partition qui héberge le système  ==> Toutefois prévoir un backup ou un snapshot car risque de perte de données... Surtout si plutôt que d'élargir votre partition, vous la rétrécissez !

OU recréer une autre partition qui contiendra /usr et /var pour redonner du souffle à portage !

Aussi, bien vérifier la syntaxe des différents fichiers de configuration de base qu'on peut être amenés à modifier ! (ex : PACKAGE.CONF) !

Et une solution plus générique, essayer de rechercher le mot clef "FATAL ERROR" dans le build.log et tenter d'en tirer quelque chose !

Voilà les amis !  :Smile: 

----------

